# Borla or Kooks LT's?



## Monaro6MT (Jul 17, 2007)

I just bought my 06 M6 recently and have saved up enough money to install a C.A.I, headers and some Exhaust mods...
I was thinking, AEM for the C.A.I.
Any suggestions on the headers and exhaust??
Borla vs. Kooks
Any one with any experience? 
Thanks guys!


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

from what i hear the SLP's are the best fit and "bang for your buck." i am thinking about getting the 455 Bobcat for my 06


----------



## Monaro6MT (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey thanks a lot for the response! Anyone on here with the SLP package have any feedback? Regrets? Any input appreciated...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Monaro6MT said:


> I just bought my 06 M6 recently and have saved up enough money to install a C.A.I, headers and some Exhaust mods...
> I was thinking, AEM for the C.A.I.
> Any suggestions on the headers and exhaust??
> Borla vs. Kooks
> ...


Are you asking about choosing between headers or catback? If you are my first would be LT headers first. Catback is the most expensive sound mod you can do, headers will give you more performance to price value than catback. LT headers and a dyno tune and you'll be happy. But if you have the coin go ahead and do full exhaust.


----------



## Monaro6MT (Jul 17, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Are you asking about choosing between headers or catback? If you are my first would be LT headers first. Catback is the most expensive sound mod you can do, headers will give you more performance to price value than catback. LT headers and a dyno tune and you'll be happy. But if you have the coin go ahead and do full exhaust.


Well I was planning on doing the full exhaust as well. You wouldn't happen to know the range of HP gains from doing a full exhaust would you? I was planning on going with a High Flow Cats exhaust....Close to making a decision on all the mods and am just looking for any extra feed back before I spend the dough. 

So far, I am planning on getting the following mods:
1) Kooks L/T Headers 1 7/8"
2) High Flow Cats exhaust (Don't know which brand yet, any ideas??)
3) Choosing between A.E.M. Brute Force C.A.I. or a Lingenfelter (Again, any suggestions?)
4) Eventually, A Cam (Completely Cam illiterate, tried to do a search but couldn't find a starting point...Anyone with any links to teach me of cams from A-Z...about the specs and all)
5) 3.91 gears (From what I've read, They make a great improvement to driving the goat.
6) UD Pulley
7) A good Tune...

Thanks in advance for any feedback... :cheers 
HOpefully I can get started with the Mods A.S.A.P


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i already have most of the things on your list. the "C"AI is one of the over rated/over priced mods as is the cat back. it depends on your goals but if you are looking for bang-for-the-buck i'd stay away from the cat back, "C"AI and Bobcat. the SLP headers are a great value. a much cheaper and effective intake is one you make yourself and as far as cams i trusted mine to a cam expert. Ed Curtis at Flowtech Inductions is a guru on LSx engines and will custom grind a cam package catered to your goals. cam specs are misleading in that the basic specs don't tell the whole story. the 3.91s kick butt too. i'd take a long look at what others have done (and why) as piecing together your own a package is the best option. for example if you're dragging tires are extremely important as well as some suspension mods. in addition to everything else a good tune from either a tuner or a complete suite like HP Tuners or efiLive is essential. good luck and try to ignore the opinions based on seat of the pants impressions and "common knowledge" that have little based on fact


----------



## GTO_Gregory (Aug 5, 2005)

I had Borla's and they are loud. I now have Corsa's. 
Go with the long-tube headers and buy an under-drive pulley instead of the cold air intake. I agree, the CAI's are overrated. Steeper gears will give you noticeable grunt.


----------



## Monaro6MT (Jul 17, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> the 3.91s kick butt too. i'd take a long look at what others have done (and why) as piecing together your own a package is the best option. for example if you're dragging tires are extremely important as well as some suspension mods. in addition to everything else a good tune from either a tuner or a complete suite like HP Tuners or efiLive is essential. good luck and try to ignore the opinions based on seat of the pants impressions and "common knowledge" that have little based on fact


I actually HAVE been considering swapping out my gears as well...Now what I've heard about the 3:91 gear ratio is that they are meant more for the Track and dragstrips, is this true? Also, how much of a hit would i take on gas mileage?? Now, if my car is used completely for daily driving, would the 3:91 ratio be more advisable or would I be better off going with the 3:73 ratio? 
Any feedback would be great help...Thanks to all that responded!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Monaro6MT said:


> Well I was planning on doing the full exhaust as well. You wouldn't happen to know the range of HP gains from doing a full exhaust would you? I was planning on going with a High Flow Cats exhaust....Close to making a decision on all the mods and am just looking for any extra feed back before I spend the dough.
> 
> So far, I am planning on getting the following mods:
> 1) Kooks L/T Headers 1 7/8"
> ...


I can't tell you for shure how much of a gain from catback you'll get because I'm going by what I've read in magazines and other forums. The gains are vary small like 5-10hp on a stock car. Not worth the money for the sound improvement. I'm not doggin catback exhaust, I'm the type of person that like to do the performance to dollor shopping first. What will give the best bang for the buck. GM has done well on exhaust systems in the past 10years. A Cam kit is good you would have to talk to a tuner for some good advice on a cam, he can point you in the right direction based on your intentions. I don't think they make 3.73 gears for our cars just only the 3.91's. UD pulley is good I think SLP makes the best one to retain the belt. These are just my opinions, so don't go making a desision on my thoughts.


----------



## Monaro6MT (Jul 17, 2007)

So I made up my mind about the headers package...I was gonna go with the SLP package from the TByrne website on the forum. However, the SLP comes in the 1 3/4" and the Kooks come with the 1 7/8" 
However, the SLP comes with the connection pipes with high flow cats and installation hardware. 
Now my question is, whats the difference between the 2 sizes and which one would be more beneficial? (Daily driver but tend to increase the power, eventually add some F.I.)

Also, do coated headers make a difference? and if so, whats the difference?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Bigger is better. They cautiously warn you about back pressure, losing HP, blah blah blah. I've been to 3 different tuner/dyno shops, and they've all said the same thing. The LS2 loves to BREATHE. They get their best numbers open headers. Get the 1 7/8. You'll kick yourself in the nuts down the road if you do otherwise.


----------



## Monaro6MT (Jul 17, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> Bigger is better. They cautiously warn you about back pressure, losing HP, blah blah blah. I've been to 3 different tuner/dyno shops, and they've all said the same thing. The LS2 loves to BREATHE. They get their best numbers open headers. Get the 1 7/8. You'll kick yourself in the nuts down the road if you do otherwise.


So in your opinion i should go with the Kooks package over the SLP package? How much would the downpipes and connection pipes cost me including the installation hardware? Is it a big deal that the Kooks don't come coateD? How much to coat the headers? Thanks man...


----------

